# JSon-Converter gesucht



## JanHH (12. Okt 2012)

Hallo,

ich (bzw. meine Software) soll aus einer Objektstruktur ein JSon-Dokument erzeugen.

Das geht doch bestimmt automatisch, oder?

Welche Bibliothek ist dazu empfehlen?

Gruß+Danke
Jan


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Okt 2012)

google-gson - A Java library to convert JSON to Java objects and vice-versa - Google Project Hosting


----------



## JanHH (13. Okt 2012)

Danke!

*ausprobier*


----------

